# Gear VR with controller



## fritoking (May 18, 2017)

Anyone try this? I actually think it's pretty cool, I've been playing a few games that are actually quite fun and a bit challenging the farther you go. I let my girlfriend try it tonight in some spooky stuff and she actually jumped and screamed a few times....I actually kicked at a " ghost" and jumped back when one came at my face. I am pretty impressed for as simple as it it.


----------

